# Popping my CX cherry



## MrGrumpy (10 Feb 2016)

Entered a race this weekend, more an introduction race run by the local cycling club. Anyway both my son and I are giving it bash, shall report back !


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Feb 2016)

Hope all goes well


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2016)

Have fun, I raced cross on and off from 1970 to 2000 and still miss not doing it.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Feb 2016)

Good luck


----------



## outlash (11 Feb 2016)

Enjoy it. Remember, 'race at the front, party at the back' .


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Feb 2016)

Well it was party at the back some guys are proper fit got lapped 3 times by leaders. But I did start at the back! Redline on the HRM from the start! My body is shot. Two things I need to get fitter and lose some weight! My issue today was getting traction in what resembled the Somme ! Very hard course for first event I was told but enjoyed it even though the HR never dropped below 166


----------



## outlash (14 Feb 2016)

Congrats . You did the three main objectives: finish, don't die and don't finish last


----------



## Jimidh (14 Feb 2016)

Well done - I hope to do my first later this year too.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Feb 2016)

Scales of truth reckon i should be 10kgs lighter . So diet starts now ! Can tell I`ve not done much cycling this winter, that will have to change from now until October !


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Feb 2016)

Still buzzing  . Not so sure the wife wants to follow me round the central belt to go to CX races but if I can crack on and replace the kitchen this year that should score me some brownie points


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2016)

Hah!
I felt the same, back in September, after riding my first CX race for 6 years
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/first-cyclo-cross-for-6-years-tomorrow.187884/

I might return, for a couple of Yorkshire Cyclo-Cross Association 'summer season' events (& selected winter races)


----------

